# Emperor Claudius' explusion of the Jews from Rome?



## Pilgrim Standard (May 9, 2012)

Do we know when Emperor Claudius expelled the Jews from Rome?
Do we even know by what means this would have been? A decree, some law?
I'm Looking for sources.


----------



## py3ak (May 9, 2012)

Ben, see here, section 25:
Suetonius ? Life of Claudius


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the response Ruben!
I am aware of the mention of the explusion by Suetonius in a single phrase "Since the Jews constantly made disturbances at the instigation of Chrestus, he expelled them from Rome." (Iudaeos impulsore Chresto assidue tumultuantis Roma expulit.)- 25:4 
I am afraid that this is the only secular account we have of the situation, and (correct me if I am wrong) we can only infer that this is the same instance as that in Acts 18:2, and we lack a date and method for which this occurred. My hope was that there was some other evidence discovered for the act.


----------



## py3ak (May 9, 2012)

I'm not aware of additional evidence. It seems that the best approach to narrowing down a date would be to take the evidence from Acts, as that will probably enable a more precise date than 41-54.

As far as the inference of it being the same - is there any need to multiply entities? If Claudius expelled the Jews multiple times it would imply either that the order was widely disobeyed, or that it was rescinded and reenacted - once someone is expelled there's no need to do it again unless he creeps back in. No doubt certain commentaries treat the matter rather fully - though not, I notice, Barnes or Alexander.


----------



## Phil D. (May 9, 2012)

The Roman historian Cassius Dio (3rd cent.) claimed that Claudius didn't actually expel the Jews from the city, but admitted that various actions were taken to suppress their influence (_History_, 60.6.6, 7). While in light of Acts 18 he was obviously wrong as to the extent of Claudius' actions, he placed these events in the first year of the emperor's reign (thus, 41 AD).


---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:04 PM ----------

Just found an interesting article by F.F. Bruce in which he supposes that Dio is referring to a different event than Acts and Suetonius. He proposes a date of 49 AD for the actual expulsion. The full article is here.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Ruben and Phil. 
This is all very interesting. 

"After these things Paul departed from Athens, and came to Corinth;..."
"...And found a certain Jew named Aquila, born in Pontus, lately come from Italy, with his wife Priscilla; (because that Claudius had commanded all Jews to depart from Rome: ) and came unto them."
Now we could narrow down further to a more exact time when Paul was in Corinth if we knew when this expulssion occurred, correct?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 10, 2012)

Pilgrim Standard said:


> Now we could narrow down further to a more exact time when Paul was in Corinth if we knew when this expulssion occurred, correct?


The only thing the expulsion would tell us for sure would be that Paul had to come to Corinth after it took place. The "lately come" probably indicates a relatively close time frame, but what does "relative" mean?

The best indicator of the time Paul was in Corinth is the "Gallio inscription," that indicates he was proconsul in A.D.52 (see Act.18:12ff). When we reconstruct a basic timeline of Paul's life and ministry, we can put him in Corinth perhaps in a two-year period plus/minus that date, and if FFB is correct, more likely on the early side. Other events in Acts and the epistles correlate with such a timeline.

You can find a very close reconstructed timeline for Paul's life in the first few pages of Robert Reymond's Paul, Missionary Theologian: A Survey of his Missionary Labours and Theology :: Pauline Studies :: Biblical Studies :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (May 10, 2012)

Thank you Pastor!
The resources and knowledge available on the Puritanboard are often overwhelming. I appreciate everyones aid.


----------



## Claudiu (May 10, 2012)

I didn't expel any Jews!


----------

